# PEX not legal in Los Angeles?



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Over heard the counter guy at Furgesons saying that he heard PEX is not legal for the moment, Seeing as i just plumbed a house using it and am getting my inspection I thought I'd call the city.
Per the city plumbing inspector as of July 1st its not being approved.
As luck would have it we pulled permits in June so we SHOULD be fine.....
Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

serrano7503 said:


> Over heard the counter guy at Furgesons saying that he heard PEX is not legal for the moment, Seeing as i just plumbed a house using it and am getting my inspection I thought I'd call the city.
> Per the city plumbing inspector as of July 1st its not being approved.
> As luck would have it we pulled permits in June so we SHOULD be fine.....
> Anyone else hear anything about this?


I have never been a big fan of pex but still it seems stupid to suddenly ban it. bpex I like that much better but still as yet have not seen it in the US.


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Waiting for a decision on if I need to tear out everything I installed or not.....Should have the answer tomorrow.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

It wasn't
Then it was
Then it wasn't
And once again it is as of August 16th, 2010

It wasn't June 17th, 2010
http://www.builderonline.com/legislation/californias-pex-battle-continues.aspx

http://www.cbia.org/go/cbia/governm...epeals-approval-of-plastic-pipe/?keywords=pex

And it is again August 16th, 2010
http://www.cbia.org/go/cbia/newsroo...storic-vote-approves-use-of-pex-plastic-pipe/


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for this. what a freaking joke, though, with all this back and forth. they've used it for many years in europe and back east.


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Per the Los Angeles plumbing inspector at 8am this morning it is now legal again....but with conditions, something about flushing the system after 7 days.
I was advised to check each time I use it to make sure it's still approved.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it a health issue or a leak issue, 300 feet waiting to be installed in my new home...............


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

Use copper. Worth it in the long run. Just tore out a dark room built in the early 80s to be converted to a bathroom. The copper pipe still looks as good a new and its on well water. Still don't trust PEX. I don't think LA county allows it ???


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Willie 2 said:


> Is it a health issue or a leak issue, 300 feet waiting to be installed in my new home...............


 
Read the first link I posted, it is actually a enviromental impact issue.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I started using pex about 10 years ago. Have yet to hear about a problem with it. 

Mike


----------



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds more political then anything else......I'm sure the unions aren't happy about it being used.


----------

